# TBT Legend?



## Josh (Sep 2, 2009)

Who do you think is a legend on tbt?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 2, 2009)

Me for my Megastore and MMC!


----------



## Josh (Sep 2, 2009)

Well.. I mean like someone who has done loads of things and is still loved by most tbters


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 2, 2009)

I've done a lot and I have a lot of friends, I even use my own TBT Bells to buy small things for other people The JJ.


----------



## Josh (Sep 2, 2009)

mm that is true..


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Me for my Megastore and MMC!


Sounds like someone is a little self absorbed....

Mickey will always be a TBT legend to me, he's just so nice, and he never spammed. He could also get up in the staff's face without doing anything against the rules, that's why Storm hates him =3


----------



## tazaza (Sep 2, 2009)

TKD. Never seen him spam, or do anything against the rules.


----------



## Jarrrad (Sep 2, 2009)

DirtyD


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much what John said.

Jason is far too big for his boots.

And Mickey is awesome.


----------



## fitzy (Sep 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed.

Also, Mickey was cool from what I saw of him.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2009)

*Peaks in*
Oh hello!


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> *Peaks in*
> Oh hello!


Oh, but that Andy guy, he's definitely a legend. He's just so awesome, and smart, and amazing, and a bunch of other adjectives.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 2, 2009)

To me, it would be DirtyD. Not only was he nice and shared his wealth with others, but he was one of my close friends. Miss ya, DD :/


----------



## Numner (Sep 2, 2009)

Mickey T_T


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 2, 2009)

*starts list*

AndyB
ZELDAFREAK
Koehler


----------



## Elliot (Sep 2, 2009)

No shi- its mickey. Best legend here. Anyone who doesn't put mickey doesn't know that much >_<


----------



## Josh (Sep 2, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> No shi- its mickey. Best legend here. Anyone who doesn't put mickey doesn't know that much >_<


I bet Half on the active tbt don't even no him :7


----------



## Placktor (Sep 2, 2009)

mickey he was awesome from what i saw of him


----------



## Anna (Sep 2, 2009)

xeladude ;']


----------



## Ricano (Sep 2, 2009)

Mickey and DirtyD


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *starts list*
> 
> AndyB
> ZELDAFREAK
> Koehler


----------



## ipodawesum (Sep 2, 2009)

Tyler...lolololo jkjk. basically BB's list  but i would add fabio.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 2, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> I've done a lot and I have a lot of friends, I even use my own TBT Bells to buy small things for other people The JJ.


*liked by older members, and not noobs.


----------



## -C*- (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh, good, we haven't met our quota for these threads for the quarter yet.


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 2, 2009)

No offence to mickey, but he was a TOTAL jurk to me...


----------



## Nigel (Sep 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *starts list*
> 
> AndyB
> ZELDAFREAK
> Koehler


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 2, 2009)

well whoever has the most posts
umm i think its bulerias


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 2, 2009)

Garrett, 90% warn and still hasn't been banned o;


----------



## Gnome (Sep 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Garrett, 90% warn and still hasn't been banned o;


Gnome glares at Horus

Nah.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 2, 2009)

I'll probably say Miranda, cos she's got all the other staff members whipped, along with the rest of the forums.







*whipped= under her thumb, not literally whipped


----------



## Miranda (Sep 2, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> I'll probably say Miranda, cos she's got all the other staff members whipped, along with the rest of the forums.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahhahahaha. =D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 2, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> xeladude ;']


;']


----------



## Liv (Sep 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *starts list*
> 
> AndyB
> ZELDAFREAK
> Koehler


----------



## Numner (Sep 2, 2009)

Any infamous people o=


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *starts list*
> 
> AndyB
> ZELDAFREAK
> Koehler


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 2, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> I've done a lot and I have a lot of friends, I even use my own TBT Bells to buy small things for other people The JJ.


who are you?


----------



## djman900 (Sep 2, 2009)

me


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 2, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> me


Yes.


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 2, 2009)

i have to say

in no particular order

#Garrett
Stormcommander
xeladude
Horus
Miranda
OCM
Bacon Boy
Mega
Coffeh
Cry/Pally
AndyB

and some more


----------



## -C*- (Sep 2, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> i have to say
> 
> in no particular order
> 
> ...


You are delusional.


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 2, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i like horus more than you... so i like dirt better than you...

so no... you are delusional


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 2, 2009)

Me? ;Ddd


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 2, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> i have to say
> 
> in no particular order
> 
> ...


Pahaha.
Ha.


----------



## Numner (Sep 2, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> i have to say
> 
> in no particular order
> 
> ...


I ROFLED hard xD


----------



## -C*- (Sep 2, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you're a stupid mutt who can't seem to grasp that I really don't care what delusional people think of me, since I'm fabulous and only deluded mutts can't see that.

Please, get help. c:


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 2, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i had a dollar for every time you called someone a stupid mutt... i would own africa


----------



## kalinn (Sep 2, 2009)

Mickey and DirtyD 
i didnt know mickey all that much tho..


----------



## Numner (Sep 2, 2009)

Mickey T-T

But there are no legends.


----------



## -C*- (Sep 2, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because a lot of people are stupid and mutts on here.

What, could you not figure that out?


----------



## Numner (Sep 2, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could easily.

And name them :>


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

I like -C*-, because I blowed him he is nice to every member of the forum.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 2, 2009)

DirtyD is not really a legend on this site, he's a god here but a normal member back at mkw.com :3

Trivia: I referred DirtyD to this site (Well in a way)

Anyways, I'd say AndyB. He's just that awesome.


----------



## soccerfan456 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd hardly consider most of the people listed above "legends"... For example, I'd have to say Bul was one of the best staff members the site has ever seen, and I don't believe he has been said yet. Maybe I just missed it.

Also, members such as Fabio, Justin, Zeldafreak/Furry Sparks, and Gabbylala were what kept the forums alive for a good amount of time. And then there's a few others such as Nick and UB, that were by far some of the best members here. And we can't forget the infamous ones, such as sunate and snoop...


----------



## Numner (Sep 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I like -C*-, because I blowed him he is nice to every member of the forum.


Ew...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 2, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> I'd hardly consider most of the people listed above "legends"... For example, I'd have to say Bul was one of the best staff members the site has ever seen, and I don't believe he has been said yet. Maybe I just missed it.
> 
> Also, members such as Fabio, Justin, Zeldafreak/Furry Sparks, and Gabbylala were what kept the forums alive for a good amount of time. And then there's a few others such as Nick and UB, that were by far some of the best members here. And we can't forget the infamous ones, such as sunate and snoop...


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> I'd hardly consider most of the people listed above "legends"... For example, I'd have to say Bul was one of the best staff members the site has ever seen, and I don't believe he has been said yet. Maybe I just missed it.
> 
> Also, members such as Fabio, Justin, Zeldafreak/Furry Sparks, and Gabbylala were what kept the forums alive for a good amount of time. And then there's a few others such as Nick and UB, that were by far some of the best members here. And we can't forget the infamous ones, such as sunate and snoop...


Why does newb know so many old members? Maybe newb is not a newb afterall?

Anyway, you're right, bul is definitely a legend.


----------



## soccerfan456 (Sep 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah John....ever so clueless :3c

But seriously, what the hell. How is DirtyD a "god" here?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 2, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the "god" of ACCF


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate when you do that, now I'm going to wonder who the hell it is all night....


----------



## Pear (Sep 2, 2009)

I dunno about the most famous, but I do know the most infamous.


----------



## soccerfan456 (Sep 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. The king of the noobs. 

Ishee Ishee.

Oh and John: c:<


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 2, 2009)

I really don't get the point of these topics.


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I really don't get the point of these topics.


We're adoring you, be grateful.


----------



## -C*- (Sep 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kind of laughed at this, kind of sighed at it.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok, I am going to through this down now.
The "legends" here are the older people, mainly the ones that have left.
Bulerias, Darth, Smart Tech. etc. They are the real legends.
All the older vets.
They may have been d!cks lately, but still back then, they were good people.

I mean, Bull*censored.2.0* am I a legend, my post earlier about popping in.
Only said that as I am one of the older standing members that is still active.

And this soccerfan?... well, I know who it is. They themselves are a legend to me.


----------



## soccerfan456 (Sep 2, 2009)

And I was just starting to like this thread, and you guys let it die. D:


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> And I was just starting to like this thread, and you guys let it die. D:


Heh, that's what happens to all the good threads on TBT...


----------



## Numner (Sep 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or some idiot changes the topic and causes chaos


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually what I kinda saw him as coffeh...


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh me too.


----------



## Numner (Sep 2, 2009)

I believe I'm a legend
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Now laugh, fools!</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I believe I'm a legend
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Now laugh, fools!</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


*censored.3.0* off


----------



## Josh (Sep 3, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> And I was just starting to like this thread, and you guys let it die. D:


Who the hell are you? :S


----------



## rafren (Sep 3, 2009)

Dustin. :3


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 3, 2009)

JasonBurrows


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 3, 2009)

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows


because he is kind and his store is the right prise


----------



## Nipe1s (Sep 3, 2009)

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> JamesBertie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF, theres an edit button you know?


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 3, 2009)

sorry


----------



## soccerfan456 (Sep 3, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quiet observer. Innocent bystander. Lurker? 

Nobody of any real significance, I'd like to think.


----------



## FITZEH (Sep 3, 2009)

Andy B
Fabioisonfire
_f_ish
mino 
stormcomander
OCM
Nigel91
Grawr
DarthGohan
nook


----------



## Josh (Sep 3, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k


----------



## John102 (Sep 3, 2009)

dragonflamez was always pretty cool.


----------



## FITZEH (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh yeah^


----------



## soccerfan456 (Sep 3, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez was always pretty cool.


Dee Aef was the God of TBT. Hands down.

I wish he would come back around...


----------



## Josh (Sep 3, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you don't no who the hell he is


----------



## soccerfan456 (Sep 3, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not here to argue and make a scene. Done enough of that already.

If you don't believe me, go ahead. I won't lose any sleep because of it.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 3, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> I'd hardly consider most of the people listed above "legends"... For example, I'd have to say Bul was one of the best staff members the site has ever seen, and I don't believe he has been said yet. Maybe I just missed it.
> 
> Also, members such as Fabio, Justin, Zeldafreak/Furry Sparks, and Gabbylala were what kept the forums alive for a good amount of time. And then there's a few others such as Nick and UB, that were by far some of the best members here. And we can't forget the infamous ones, such as sunate and snoop...


Thank you!  I'm not self-centered or anything, but it was a little disappointing to see that most people have no idea who started or helped start this site.  Storm, Smart_Tech, others... I bet most don't even know how many hours I spent working on the "gaming" part of the site, between the reviews, Virtual Console Download Centers, and Gamers' Lounge news updates... oh well.  And considering that the gaming portion of the site vanished for some reason (404ed every time I try to access an article), it's almost as if that work as for naught.  Recognition isn't a big deal, and I know people enjoyed the reviews and news while I was posting them, but the influx of members is part of the reason why I left.


----------



## John102 (Sep 3, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, but I heard that some members come back with alt accounts using proxies. Of course, if they're too obvious about it, they'll just get banned again, but the smart members will stay under the radar. 

@Bul, yes, more people need to appreciate you.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 3, 2009)

Eh, it's not so much about appreciation as it is about acknowledgment... I dunno.


----------



## John102 (Sep 3, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Eh, it's not so much about appreciation as it is about acknowledgment... I dunno.


I could start up a fanclub, that might help a little....

I think most people see you for your musical talent, rather than you work on TBT though.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 3, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nowadays, I guess so.  Back in the day I wasn't so much "on the scene", musically... I mean, 4-5 years ago, I wasn't composing or doing much gigging.  I was mostly studying and getting my chops together... and spending a crazy amount of time on TBT.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 3, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're one to talk.
Joined '09....
You don't him at all either, so really, you have no room to accuse someone of that.
I mean, do you know anyone that hasn't been mentioned from way back when?!
No, so shut up.

@Bul, I remember the articles, I remember alot more from back there too.
We had an RP board, we had a real Gamer's section.
With the influx... it got crazy, not in a good way.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 3, 2009)

The length of time or how well you are liked or spell has nothing to do with being a "legend" It should be what the person has done for the Site such as Storm for making and Bul, Sporge, and the Pizza Gang who were here from the beginning whihc kept this site alive all way through the CF era. Now _those_ members are legends. Not someone like Jasonburrows.


----------



## Erica (Sep 3, 2009)

Mickey. was win


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 3, 2009)

You know, I think Bul recieves the TBT Legend Award.  I just didn't like mickey, everyone thought he was so mature xD.  Trust me, get on a chatroom with him, and you'll instantly change your mind xD.


----------



## SamXX (Sep 4, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> xeladude ;']


D:

Mickey probably. Did anyone here join his forum? Rovers Grove? Gone now. Nice place.


----------



## Josh (Sep 4, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 4, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> You know, I think Bul recieves the TBT Legend Award.  I just didn't like mickey, everyone thought he was so mature xD.  Trust me, get on a chatroom with him, and you'll instantly change your mind xD.


Haha. Mickey was...well...Mickey x3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

zomg the tye face o:

never met mickey, don't want too anyways.


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 4, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> zomg the tye face o:
> 
> never met mickey, don't want too anyways.


FFFUUUUUUUUU

*to
k


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

I make mistakes every now and then :l
We all do actually :|

He seems too happy, optimistic people like that seem to scare me


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 4, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I make mistakes every now and then :l
> We all do actually :|
> 
> He seems too happy, optimistic people like that seem to scare me


Meh.
He's...c:


----------



## Numner (Sep 4, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I make mistakes every now and then :l
> We all do actually :|
> 
> He seems too happy, optimistic people like that seem to scare me


Optimism > Your puny pessimism


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

:l

Optimism is scary.


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 4, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> :l
> 
> Optimism is scary.


THE GLASS IS HALF FULL!

With your blood C:<


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 4, 2009)

i'm new and all but i nominate average sean he was treated so badly on my forum and he post alot here


----------



## Jake (Sep 4, 2009)

Storm, cuase he created the site...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> i'm new and all but i nominate average sean he was treated so badly on my forum and he post alot here


"Treat others as you would like to be treated"

Something like that:

jenn: i like to drink blood


----------



## Gnome (Sep 4, 2009)

Told ya he was my *censored.4.0*.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

:U

That's the best you could get d:


----------



## Gnome (Sep 4, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> :U
> 
> That's the best you could get d:


Nah, I didn't even do anything except flame.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

From what he says, it seems you got flamed :B


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 4, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he accidently deleted a few post and well it went down hill


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

lol accident

What's his username?


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 4, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> lol accident
> 
> What's his username?


M A P he was helping but deleted a few post BTW all the flame topics have been deleted


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2010)

DirtyD


----------



## Cybertooth (Jun 1, 2010)

Nooky


----------

